# Write-Access to /mnt/sdcard Keeps Disappearing



## Don_Daniel (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi!

As of yesterday, my touchpad started acting weirdly when it came to saving images from the web. In fact the saving of emails, texts, user preferences to applications or any other such thing would just not work at all. Also, in gallery it kept showing the error message "removed sd card" for no apparent reason.

These effects started to appear right after I installed various applications. Some of these apps were installed via Market, some via the file explorer. They all worked at first without crashing, now some of them crash right after I start them.

After continuously searching the web for a solution, I only managed to find a command one should enter in terminal. The command's purpose is to remount the sd-card folder with full read/write access as a superuser.


```
su<br />
mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard
```
In essence, this command works just fine and for a short period of time everything seems to be fully working again. Yet after starting gallery or a pdf reader, write access to /mnt/sdcard will be denied again. Maybe other programs will trigger the problem .. I don't know.

Several cache wipes / user data wipes / dalvik wipes / permission fixes have not proven to be a solution.

Is there anyone out there who managed to fix this problem? How did it occur in the first place? I am somewhat oblivious to how it happened to me. All I did was install a bunch of apps. That's it. Didn't change anything regarding the system (such as new .zip via CWM or overclocking or ...)

I couldn't find the problem in the issues list of CM7, thus I opted for posting this topic.

Thanks for your help in advance!

Regards, Daniel


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

From what I've read here recently, it appears that the Gallery app is breaking the mount. Try downloading another gallery app from the Market. Another poster her is using QuickPic.


----------



## Don_Daniel (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys!

I've found this solution so far.

I am supposed to "Fire up novacom on your computer" ... how do I actually do that? I've tried to enter these linux-like commands in Windows' cmd-prompt in the novacom-directory. No success. How can I access a command line / terminal for these two commands from Windows 7 (x64)?

Thanks a bunch!

Regards, Daniel


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

How did you install cm7 on your touchpad? You should already have novacom on your computer if you installed cm7. You need to install novacom driver if you haven't already. open up command prompt, go to where novacom driver is installed (C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc ?).

Also it could be that your "sdcard" filesystem is corrupted. I think cm7 alpha 2.1 removed fsck.msdos because data lose issue. So you might want to connect to your computer and see if you can run fsck (check disk/diag or whatever they call it in windows). Don't blame me if you lose anything though, because if your "sdcard" filesystem is corrupted you might lose data.



Don_Daniel said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've found this solution so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don_Daniel (Oct 24, 2011)

> You need to install novacom driver if you haven't already. open up command prompt, go to where novacom driver is installed (C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc ?).


Well, I actually did that already as I've stated in my previous post.

It doesn't work for me, though. I'll show you the commands I enter:


```
(user directory) cd..<br />
cd..<br />
cd "Program Files"<br />
cd "Palm Inc."<br />
novacom umount /dev/store/media
```
This is the directory where the novacom.exe lies. And upon entering the last command it tells me something about a bad / unknown command. What do I do wrong here?

I did not try to enter the fsck.vfat command from there, since the first one didn't work.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

I fixed this by going into USB Mode and when Windows said "Windows has detected a problem with X drive, would you like to fix it?" I let it do its thing and that fixed it.


----------



## tr6coug (Oct 25, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> I fixed this by going into USB Mode and when Windows said "Windows has detected a problem with X drive, would you like to fix it?" I let it do its thing and that fixed it.


Thanks, that worked for me also.


----------

